# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  COMPRO SEMILLA DE MORINGA OLEÍFERA

## Alper

Estimados Amigos:
Estoy interesado en adquirir semilla de Moringa Oleífera para siembra.
Agradeceré cualquier información, llamar a los teléfonos:
     976-156693, RPM: * 65 33 85, RPC: 987-894586
O por este foro.
Saludos cordiales.Temas similares: Busco Semilla de Moringa Moringa oleifera: un cultivo con muchas propiedades compro semilla crotalaria Compro semilla de cebolla Compro semilla o plantones de platano, tambien semilla de Zapallo

----------


## Enrique Sánchez

Estimado Señores,
estamos a la búsqueda de un proveedor de harina de moringa, favor de responder 
Email esanchez@pemasac.com
Cel 988495767 
A la espera de sus comentarios 
Enrique Sánchez

----------


## chris122420@hotmail.com

venta de harina de moringa https://www.facebook.com/moringadelsur

----------


## Alex grados

una empresa peruana dedicada en comprar grandes cantidadSomoses volumenes productos moringa si están interesados en vender su producto se pueden comunicar conmigo por mi Whatssapp +51968610577 entrar en contacto por fabor

----------


## Alex grados

Somos unas empresa peruana dedicada en comprar grandes cantidades volumenes productos moringa si están interesados en vender su producto se pueden comunicar conmigo por mi Whatssapp +51968610577 entrar en contacto por fabor

----------

